

IE10: The IE team throws bricks in a glass house - arnorhs
http://arnorhs.com/2011/04/12/the-ie-team-throws-bricks-in-a-glass-house/

======
melling
I don't see a problem pointing out issues with Firefox. To me this is helpful
compliance testing. I'm sure the Firefox guys will get on it and all browsers
will approach "the standard."

~~~
arnorhs
Yes. Like another commenter in the IE10 preview thread pointed out: the issue
will be fixed in FF4 long before IE10 is released.

~~~
cooldeal
Won't it break the sites that worked around the bug?

~~~
arnorhs
It depends on how you do it, what bug it is etc.

For instance.. IE6 had a difference in the way it adds margins and widths for
a long time - it's a bug (at least a deviation from the standards), some
people relied on it.. but the common workaround is to not assign margins to
the same elements as you added widths on. (and there are other methods, like
display:inline coupled with floating..etc)

The point being.. that workaround doesn't break on newer versions - it simply
avoids stepping on those stones.

------
cooldeal
>If I noticed a lot of differences I would assume it to be IE’s problem right
off the bat.

That sounds like a problem with you if you assume so without investigating
first. Do you think Firefox is infallible?

